# Cancer Research Veterinaian Data Request from the Breed Health and Genetics Committee



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I think that this is one of the most important Threads posted.

Get in touch with
Mountainside Vetinary Hospital in Reisterstown, MD.
Please let me know the results.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Judi said:


> I think that this is one of the most important Threads posted.
> 
> Get in touch with
> Mountainside Vetinary Hospital in Reisterstown, MD.
> Please let me know the results.


 
Thanks Judi
Please follow up with Rhonda

Please respond with information as requested below to: Rhonda Hovan [email protected] 

Name of Veterinary Hospital:
Specific veterinarian(s):
Address of practice:
Phone number:
Email (please do not omit):
Referral client(s) and/or organization:


----------

